# Diamond brite from dealership



## Robino (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi
I just bought a one year old car from hendy ford and they have diamondbrited the interior and exterior as part of the deal , as i got it for free they havent given me any info on it other than telling me what it does , firstly is it any good and secondly can I wax / polish over the top , or will i even need to ?


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Robino, possible "Good News / Bad News" scenario.

Good news, your car has some form of 'protective' sealant on the paintwork :thumb:

Bad news, depending on what condition the paint was, prior to it's application, any marks, scratches, swirls, dirt, fallout, contamination, etc. could be under the coating and therefore bonded to the surface; you'll have to determine that 

You'll still need to maintain the paintwork, regardless of whatever "coating" is on it. If you wish to wax the car, all that technically will happen is that the paint will react to the properties of the wax, instead of the Diamondbrite.

I'd assess the paintwork and decide what you want to achieve from there.

When we bought our A5 a few years back, as part of the Finance Package, we HAD to have the paintwork coated. It was done fine but the paintwork was really bad underneath



















So out the with machine polisher, bye-bye coating, hello gorgeous


----------



## Robino (Mar 28, 2017)

Mmm I see , to be fair when I picked it up it did look fab , but to the trained eye ?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

to far away to see in them pics but the RS is a fab car.

as with anything if your happy with it then enjoy it.

but be warned, once you get a taste of detailing you'll be hooked and nothing will ever be perfect - perfection just evolves!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

So in truth its a substandard product and will have been applied badly, especially given it was free. 
If they have mentioned a warranty completely disregard it, its not worth the paper its on. My honest advice is whenever the feeling gets you, polish and wax it


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You'll probably find that when they have applied it they probably 1. Didn't do it properly i.e. No prep prior to application 2. No doubt they probably inflicted their own damage swirls to the paint.

If your happy with the paint and it's looking like the DB is doing its job then just leave it on till spring and remove what's left of it if any, and give it a machine polish to rectify any swirls in the paint. But as matt has said apply anything you want on top but not a ceramic coating.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

I worked in dealerships for 10+ year. 
Just presume it has never been applied, good chance it hasn't, or if it has it wont of been done correctly.
I would add your own protection too, it wont cause any harm.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

its often never applied , cleaner steals the stuff to give to mates etc , or if its used then as above its put over less than ideal prep 

carry on with any polishing /protection you trust and use it often


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Anything like coatings and aftercare products applied by the vast majority of dealerships are going to be poor,very poor,this is due to how they operate and how they treat their staff.
Very little training is given as this cost's money and time,very tight underpants that squeaze their ball bearings.
Due to low wages and long hours you're better of calling yourself a gopher/slave you pick.
the above is not very encouraging is it,I've seen it first hand not at one site but many,as there is very little incentives I would also not give a flying hook,so in turn with the level of high staff turnover thing arn't going to change anytime soon.
You're better off looking after your vehicle with the products that take your fancy,the very least you'll know what it's wearing.


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

I had it done once as part of a deal, when i collected the car it still had film on the bottom sills. I questioned them about this and was told they put the film back on to protect the car.....seriously ?
I went home and contacted the company who make the coating and they sent a rep to my home the next day . Before the rep had touched the paint he told me it hadnt been applied and duly rang the garage i had purchased the car from and went mental infront of me .
The car was booked in the next day snd i met the rep at the garage and they had to apply the protection infront of him . 
I got a refund for the coating and a refund on my 3 yr service package .
I smirk now when @ salesman mentions paint protection !
Oh and the coating was garbage anyway .


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Robino said:


> Mmm I see , to be fair when I picked it up it did look fab , but to the trained eye ?


Oh i love the RS ...shame im 45 and the wife said no !


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I’ve had diamond brite in the past a few proper washes and it’ll be gone I reckon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robino (Mar 28, 2017)

wax-planet said:


> Oh i love the RS ...shame im 45 and the wife said no !


I'm 51, I don't give the Mrs.an option lol


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Robino said:


> I'm 51, I don't give the Mrs.an option lol


:thumb: thats the answer


----------

